# My reef diary, softy tank eventually



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Thought i'd place the progress of my tank on here so people can learn from my mistakes as and when I find them. I have kept freshwater for a long time but now progressing to marine!

I am currently decorating my living room and thought I would build this small alcove into a storage/marine tank. Rather than have the wibbly wobbly walls plastered!

I started by ordering a 48*18*18 inch tank drilled on the base towards the rear right hand side. I then got to work on the supports for the tank to sit.

Would appreciate critics and help by people that know when I am doing something wrong! Flame away!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

I bought a 30*12*15 tank to use as a sump and siliconed in some baffles. At this point i wasn't really sure of what was going in it. Deep Sand Bed or not, but it looks like now it will be just to replace rock water displacement and hide my equiptment!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Shortly after that my tank arrived. I painted the back and sides using a pool blue gloss paint from B&Q ( British hardware store!), it took a fair few coats and is actually a little lighter in colour than what would have been ideal.

Quite annoyingly they stuck a sticker on the inside saying not to fill with water till a certain date. Fair enough the silicone needs to cure but why stick it inside the tank. Proved a right arse to get off again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

The tank I ordered came with glass sliding lids, i'm not sure whether to put them back on again or not. I would like to stop jumping fish most but with all the wires about to come out and restricting lighting from T5's i'm not sure!

I then bought a load of pvc pipes and made myself a sort of standpipe. Not a full "Durso" but it some respects pretty similar. It starts off at the top as inch and a half then reduces to one inch for the bulkhead. The plumbing under the tank is then all one inch pipe, leading to the sump.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Next job was to make myself a corner weir out of acrylic and glass. I went and got 10mm glass cut and then went to buy some acrylic ( trade name plexiglass ). I couldn't find the same colour and ended up having to buy a full sheet when all I needed was a very small amount. This cost me like £50 which pissed me off, thats about $100 I think! I then used a router to make a sort of comb effect at the top, cut the acrylic to size and siliconed it to the glass! The colour now annoys me because it sticks out like a sore thumb!

It was then siliconed into the corner around the drilled hole. I have made the weir big enough to remove the standpipe and clean it out every now and again. It will skim a good amount of the surface but takes up a fair bit of tank room!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

looks good so far. good luck drilling the tank. the extra work on the overflow/sump really pays off because you can hide the overflow with rocks and corals


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

It was then time to do some serious spending.

I bought an

Aquamedic Turboflotor 1000 Multi SL skimmer
Arcadia 4*54w 4ft T-5 Luminaire
Tunze 6060 stream pump 6000 l/h
2 * AC 402
Eheim 1260 (return pump from sump)
75 gallon a day 4 stage RO unit
Bucket of Kent salt.

I bought the cradles that you ca get for the AC powerheads that contain the sponges. To be used as a sponge filter, I then removed the sponges. I just thought the plastic cradle may save a fish's life one day! Or a shrimp.

I ran the ro unit for a few days mixing Kent sea salt as I went till the tank was full.

After setting all this up I ordered 30kg of Fiji cured live rock. It shocks me how much I spent on rock! It is still just loosely piled in. To the right where the weir is the rock is covering the 2 AC 402's, not fully but will probably work on that. The Tunze is just hung on at present because the magnetic holders are out of stock in the UK and i'm waiting. I will then hide this pump with rock on the left hand side.

The rock was reasonably purple ( coralline ) but have yet to see any form of life. It has only been in 4 days now though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> looks good so far. good luck drilling the tank. the extra work on the overflow/sump really pays off because you can hide the overflow with rocks and corals
> [snapback]941301[/snapback]​


I ordered the tank drilled, I wouldn't dare do it myself









That way if it broke I haven't recieved it so wouldn't have to pay









I had it drilled to an inch and a quarter for an inch pipe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

The first annoying thing was the Ocean runner pump on the skimmer kept cutting off. Overheating and shutting down, I believe this pump is a Rio in America. The one with the pinwheel. After modding it slightly and restricting the air intake it seems to be staying on.

Then the fact that the tank running through overflow and sump sounds like Niagra falls was a concern, especially to the gf! I have now crimped the bottom of the pipe before it gets to the sump. To restrict flow a bit and force the water level in the pipe higher. It sounds quieter now but I still have quite a gurgle from the stand pipe. Should have done a Durso, I know! Mind you 600 GPH is quite some flow I suppose it would be a little noisy!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

My water chemistry starting from LR entry.

Day 1

PH = 7.8
Ammonia = 0.5
Nitrite = 0.25
Nitrate = 0

Day 2

PH = 8.4
Ammonia = 0.5
Nitrite = 0.5
Nitrate = 10

Day 3

PH = 8.4
Ammonia = 0.5
Nitrite = 2
Nitrate = 10

These were all tested at the same time of day 7.30 at night!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

I have the start of the Cyano I was expecting.

But the lime green stuff that appears I have no clue about, help!?

It seems to be either my coralline turning green or some other algae with the same looks/consistency as coralline algae. Bubbly the same.

The picture came out crap but this is what I mean. Its slowly starting to take over a little.

Do you think I should wait for tabnk to cycle before adding substrate. I will be buying live sand and having a shallow sand bed?

Any ideas on this green stuff?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Is it normal that my skimmer took out loads first few days but not much now? With only LR in! Only pulled this out today!


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

why no subsrate?

and i think you arent sopossed to turn on the skimmer till after the tank already cycled


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking great! Looks like you did alot of studing, and picked out some real winners.
Ok first thing that i hear that the ocean runner will out perform euro reef skimmers sedra pump, and there are euroreef skimmer users that are making that mod, and are happy with it. I wouldent want to restrict flow it will compromise effiiency.
Second the green stuff is probably hair algae taking off. Kill the lights till its cycled, your liverock does not need it to stay alive, and coraline will come back. You are having dieoff which is normal from your liverock, and its stocking the water with phosphates and nitrates which will fuel the hair algae's fire. Keep the lights off till all the lr is fully cured in 1 to 2 mos. Thats why you skimmer is pulling junk out already. I get 6-8 oz a day from my skimmer. Keep the cup and neck clean on the skimmer. At least every 2-3 days clean it up.
You can add your sand now it will get seeded by the lr. It will help out your pod population. Just dont get any sand critters for a few mos.
I like shallow sand beds, and it will help if any rock topples over, You dont want it cracking your glass.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

o sorry i missed that. it looks good and a very nice job on the overflows. rock looks great making some excellent progress


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Dr. Green said:


> why no subsrate?
> 
> and i think you arent sopossed to turn on the skimmer till after the tank already cycled
> [snapback]941421[/snapback]​


Not sure on this Death, figured to put skimmer on when I had some sort of organic load. The tank is clearly cycling anyway going by the water chemistry. The main reason I haven't got any sand is because the place I'd get 20% off have been failing to get it in stock. I am also considering more for a DSB in the sump but my skimmers pump would be a little too close to it for comfort.



Raptor said:


> Looking great! Looks like you did alot of studing, and picked out some real winners.
> Ok first thing that i hear that the ocean runner will out perform euro reef skimmers sedra pump, and there are euroreef skimmer users that are making that mod, and are happy with it. I wouldent want to restrict flow it will compromise effiiency.
> Second the green stuff is probably hair algae taking off. Kill the lights till its cycled, your liverock does not need it to stay alive, and coraline will come back. You are having dieoff which is normal from your liverock, and its stocking the water with phosphates and nitrates which will fuel the hair algae's fire. Keep the lights off till all the lr is fully cured in 1 to 2 mos. Thats why you skimmer is pulling junk out already. I get 6-8 oz a day from my skimmer. Keep the cup and neck clean on the skimmer. At least every 2-3 days clean it up.
> You can add your sand now it will get seeded by the lr. It will help out your pod population. Just dont get any sand critters for a few mos.
> ...


Thanks Raptor, yeah I studied a fair bit. Still trying to take it all in though!

I had to restrict air flow to stop the pump shutting down. It stays on 24/7 now and the foam is still reaching the desired height. I had to shorten the tube from the pump to skimmer to nothing. Then I have gently clamped the airline around the silencer. I think the combination of very aerated water coming from the water feed to the sump combined with full air intake, created too much air to water and made the pumps automatic heat shut off cut in!

I will go and get some sand today I think, thanks for the tip. I am a bit worried about my expensive pumps sucking in sand. I want to keep them quite low and hidden. I may just lay the sand up to the rock and not behind. Most of the rocks are quite small, I ordered mostly small bits so I could make caves etc.. Bought a load of plastic cable ties too but never used them. I guess eventually coralline will grow over the ties but they stuck out to begin with! It seems quite secure, if I give it a bit of a tap!

Thanks everyone for their comments. I may come back tonight with pictures of sand in also!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

I have now added some live aragonite sand to the tank! I bought 40lbs of the stuff and my tank is back to a cloudy mess again!

I have now sorted out the electrics a bit. If I get much more equipment I will have to plug direcly into the national grid!









I have also been chopping down return pipes and trying to make it fairly flood safe. The whole sump and bottom of cabinet is sat on pond liner stuff. When the face of the cabinet is finished it will make a big pond liner bowl in the base. Should hold around 30 gallons in case of flood.

If the tank emptied over the new oak floor my gf would castrate me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

To quieten down the overflow system I have crimped the end of the pipe just before water enters the sump. I heated it up with a blow lamp and then squidged it into shape. It has really made a difference less air enters the sump now! It raises the water level within the pipe so the gurgle is dampened a little too!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looking good! Thats a nice power station.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i thought you bought special outlets/plugs until i realised you were from the UK , its hard reading this stuff, i want to do my 75 gal salt, but really should be spending it on my truck,

ahhhwelll, keep up the good work, and keep the pics updated, i love looking over what uve done,


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Very interesting proyect man, keep us updated.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement guys, seems to be coming along a little now!

No Micus just the british 3 pin 240v. Nothing special going on there, just a mess of wires!

The crimped pipe technique worked but was getting hard to fine tune. I instead managed to find a ball joint that fit well. I can now tweek the water level in the weir easily until no sound can be heard. In fact the noisy bit now is the hum of pumps and power, nothing too bad at all. This is before the actual cabinet is built around it so that should quiten down things a fair bit. I will construct the cabinet on Thursday as this is my next day off!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Darn I wish I was an artist.

Built up my live rock and milliputted the lower levels of it together to make it stable. Not a very good design but a good base for future corals.

Still waiting on magnet for the Tunze to make it look a little better. Looks like I will have no luck in hiding it. It must go where it is or it kicks sand up. 6000 litres an hour is more powerful than I imagined. At least it will get covered in coralline in time.

My tank as it currently looks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Just a waiting game nw before I add some fish or clean up crew. Which do you think first, thought I may add a fish or two first. When My ammonia and Nitrite has dissapeared.

Day 7

PH = 8.2
Ammonia = 0.25
Nitrite = 0.25
Nitrate = 10

Day 10

PH = 8.2
Ammonia = 0.25
Nitrite = 0.25
Nitrate = 15


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think the way you piled your rocks is cool to me man


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i think the way you piled your rocks is cool to me man
> [snapback]948753[/snapback]​


Thanks









I was aiming for symmetry, I missed!

My readings appear to be stuck on the Ammonia & Nitrite 0.25 mark.

When they drop do you think fish first or clean up crew? Was thinking herbivores like the snails, hermits etc.. Give sometime for the pod life to build up a bit before fish start to eat them. Still not seen any life as yet!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks good so far keep us posted.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

idd wait till the tank is cycled then add a clean up crew to take care of any alge blooms. good luck.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd try to get your coraline algae going. Go to the LFS or another reefer, and see if they will give you any coraline scrapings off of their tank sides. sprinkle that on your rock, and grab a few snails, then let the whole thing mature for a while.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Bluegill said:


> I'd try to get your coraline algae going. Go to the LFS or another reefer, and see if they will give you any coraline scrapings off of their tank sides. sprinkle that on your rock, and grab a few snails, then let the whole thing mature for a while.
> [snapback]950186[/snapback]​


Its hard to see from the photos but the rock does have a deep purple coralline growth to it. Some had died off in transit but most of the larger rocks are almost completely purple.

I will wait for the tank to cycle before adding anything. Just thought snails etc.. wouldn't be producing enough Ammonia to keep my population of bacteria up. For the given size what and how many do you recommend me getting! Something I'm pretty unsure on!


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry about the delay Mellor.

Uh, I'm not really an expert on such things, but I've been reading up a bit on reef tanks as I'm looking to set one up myself. That being said, I have read that while trying to establish good algae (coralline) the introduction of some snails and crabs will provide some control of bad algae (bubble, hair, red slime, etc.) Again, based on what I've read, I'd toss in 3 or 4 crabs, and a dozen snails.

Furthermore, I'd still go panhandling for coralline algae from other sources unless you only want purple. Personally, I like the look of live rock covered in purple, pink, orange, yellow, etc. coralline.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for your help.

Very anxious to have my first fish, I know patience is a must but i'm so close! It looks like my ammonia and nitrite have finally hit 0 now so I am ready to get something tomorrow. Clean up crew deffo, algae is building up everywhere brown/green!, may consider tiny fish like a bi colour dottyback/royal gramma too.

The Liverock has begun to come to life now. I have about 5 tiny tubeworms, many bristleworms mooching about and a tiny brittle star that stick some of its legs out the rock from time to time. I am officially a sad rock spotter! The thing that freaked me out most was the weird white crab that stuck out of the rock. About 1/2 inch in size, couldn't see it clearly but it had reasonably thick legs that went to a sharp point where its feet would be. It was pure white in colour though.

I have built the framework around the cabinet now so I can start decorating the rest of the room now, err yippee!

What do you think on the idea of small fish, not more than an inch. 6 snails and a few hermits?? maybe a couple of cleaner shrimp. Then stop there for a month or so!?

A few updated shots of the tank!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Id just get a few margharita snails, or any black footed snail. (They can flip themselves over) You dont want snails that fall behind rock and die.
Turbo's and astrae snails do that. I also like tiger trocha snails. Maybe a queen conch, or a fighting conch. Just start with a hand full, and add a little at a time till it equals out.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Forget about the fact that you didn't get symetry, symetry is boring, the tank looks awesome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks. I am certainly not moving the rocks about again, I find it frustrating.

I never see the snails you talk of. It seemed I only had a choice of Turbo's. I bought a couple of Turbo's, I guess I need to keep my eye on them. And a couple of blue legged hermits. I also bought a 3/4 inch dottyback/false gramma. I may consider some more snails in a few weeks but I will wait a while before I get another fish.

At least I have something colourful in there now!

My bloody luminaire failed today. Only half the tubes would come on. I have taken it back and I am going to wait for my new guests to settle in before setting the new one back up!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! That is one clean setup. Sweet! Looking good, keep the pics coming.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

After getting my cute little dottyback I am beginning to worry some. I rushed in a little I know. I asked at an LFS for a hardy starting fish and the royal dottyback/bicolour dottyback was recommended. I then decided, stupidly, to study up on my new cute little friend!, pound for pound the hardest Marine fish. Oh JOY!!

He was in for a few days and I tested the water and all was well. I thought in case food escapes and is allowed to the bottom I would get a single cleaner shrimp. The dottyback immediately attacked it damaging an antennae. It has since left the thing alone I believe, at least what I can see. Has anybody had luck with these little terrors. Do you reckon I should return it or even sump it when its naughty and get it to forget about its territory. Maybe when new fish are added. I have bought a trap so I can catch it. Other fish other than clowns will be a fair bit bigger than it. I am most worried about my inverts taking a beating. The shrimp was unable to stop the attacks. I think the shrimp was perched right where the dottyback most resides, it was probably defending its turf.

Appreciate any views guys, thanks! I really wish my marine know how was equal to that of freshwater!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man thats awsome, good job on your aquarium, it's one of thoes things you step back when you are done take a look at what you did and take a deep breath and just say........ alllllllright. good job again man it looks really good.
J-Rod


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

looks badass so far, keep it up


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys.

And Raptor your knowledge is spot on again. A couple of times now I have had to right my turbo's. The sand is so fine they cannot get back the right way up. Same seems to go for the hermits. I need to find better snails for the job. I have no problem with Cyano but green hair is really starting to do my head in. I have since added an internal power filter packed with No-Phos to the sump and reduced my lighting times. Hopefully this will have some sort of effect. The phosphate levels were at around 0.25.

My initial snail and hermit didn't seem to fair well and died quite soon. Water quality wasn't the concern. I was worried about copper levels or something. Although I am unsure how copper could be possibly in the system. My dottyback was the most evil fish I have ever come across. The whole tank he seemed to regard as his turf. He fell for the food packed trap quickly and I returned him to the LFS today. I swapped him for a Royal Gramma and have not seen him since adding him. I also bought another Cleaner Shrimp.

The current stock :- Royal Gramma, 2 Cleaner Shrimp, a single Blue Legged Hermit and a single Turbo snail.

I have seen a fair few heads of Aiptasia appearing as well now so I will consider Peppermint Shrimps. Although I have read they can pick at corals too! I need to up my algae eating crew!

In the future I think I am going to stock with 1 or 2 Clowns. A Yellow Tang and a Flame Angel.

I'll update with a picture or 2 when the tank looks nice again. Still trying to combat all the problems at the moment. Now the decorating in the room is coming on it really will look quite a feature if I can beat the algae etc..!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

The wood color and "design" (lol, what's it called in english? the darker streaks) they look awesome combined with your saltwater tank, if I ever build a SW tank that will be the kind of wood I will use for the tank and stand


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi guys will come back with pictures but at the moment it doesn't look pretty. I am currently struggling with high Nitrates, they are up at 20ppm. I am running No-Phos and have taken lighting times down. Hair Algae is covering my tank.

I have since added a normal clown ( ocelleris ) and 6 snails I am unsure of as present. Came in as Cats eye snails. This will be my stocking for the next month. i am going to execute more water changes and try to bring the Nitrates down.

My missing Gramma has made an appearance and all seems to be well except algae.

I also bought 2kg of dead rock, been out of a tank for months. Got it for nothing really. I am going to rinse it and add it to a water change bucket then consider putting it in the tank. Depending on whether it gives any Ammonia off or anything.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

What are your test readings know?


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

i love you your tank is beutiful


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

Leo10988 said:


> What are your test readings know?
> [snapback]982153[/snapback]​


PH = 8.4
Ammonia & Nitrite = 0
Nitrates = 20
SG = 1.025
Phosphates = 0.1 ish ( lowering )


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

Nitrates kill snails.

Do several large water changes, over a period of a month, add about 12 blue leg hermits each week, till you have about one per gallon. Dont add fish yet, your tank isnt cycled.

Check your alkalinity, and calcium levels. Your PH sounds a little high, that and bad alkalinity can throw a tank off, the PH can change ALOT from when the lights are on, and when they are off.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't have denitrifying bacteria as yet but I am cycled. I am doing water changes ( 10%) every other day at present to keep it at bay. I only have the 2 small fish at present and don't plan on adding to that for a while yet. The snails seem ok at present but I do realise the Nitrates are high. Not worryingly so at the moment. Just need to keep them from getting any higher until the tank starts releasing Nitrogen gas.

So far everything but Alage is going well. I have enough livestock in there to let the tank mature for a while.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mellor44 said:


> I don't have denitrifying bacteria as yet but I am cycled. I am doing water changes ( 10%) every other day at present to keep it at bay. I only have the 2 small fish at present and don't plan on adding to that for a while yet. The snails seem ok at present but I do realise the Nitrates are high. Not worryingly so at the moment. Just need to keep them from getting any higher until the tank starts releasing Nitrogen gas.
> 
> So far everything but Alage is going well. I have enough livestock in there to let the tank mature for a while.
> [snapback]986066[/snapback]​


how about some new tank shots. i love your tank. we use to have a in wall tank at my old house but we moved and my dad isn't in ot fish anymore so we haven't put it in the wall. nice tank though. i use ot have a bad alge problem until i kept up with my weekly water changes and scrub the walls and add 2 table spoons of stress zyme a week. now u can barley see any alge. but man i want ot see some new tank shots i just love that tank.

J-Rod


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow dude thats sweet


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

what i did with the wet/dry on my freshwater tank is filled the overflows with filterfloss that way i can clean it easy without having to go to the damn sump. it really makes my over flows silent


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Any updates?

--Dan


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Lots has happened since. I am still battling green hair algae, I believe it is bryopsis (sp?). An algae that thrives on low nutrient enviroments.

I have upgraded the 30*12*15 sump to a 48*12*15. It now has a plenum and a 4" deep sand bed of 2/4mm grains of Aragonite. It is going to take a while to get going but should hopefully cope with my high (10ppm) Nitrates. My Phosphate is now zero and until I get a few corals the lighting is down to 6 hours! I have also added an external Eheim to the equation that is free from media, just contains filter floss, carbon and phosphate remover. I will come back with more photos when I can be bothered pulling out my camera.

The current setup contains around 100 Us gallons in total and around 35kg of Live Rock. About 5 hermits and around 30 snails. 2 cleaner shrimp and a yellow cucumber.

The fish include 1 Common Clown ( Amphiprion Ocelleris )
1 Percula Clown ( Amphiprion Percula )
1 Royal Gramma ( Gramma Loreto )
1 Algae Blenny ( Latin name I don't know just realised!)

I can recommend the algae blenny to others having trouble with algae. He does a good job and is the best character in the tank, very amusing to watch!

I have some form of mushroom coral that hitchiked with the LR!


----------

